#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 線上遊戲--Vanguard

## J.C.

這幾天透過國外網友介紹認識的 是一個剛推出不久的新線上遊戲
由EQ製作團隊開發 有貓科獸人.狼獸人.狐狸獸人可以當喔
當然全部都是英文的 已經開始收費 一個月15美金 
不過買了帳號之後有一個月免費期 所幸有好心的國外網友借我他的帳號來體驗 XD

首先要說的是 光是遊戲檔案就有18G之多 一般人要立刻空出這些空間來安裝實在不容易的說
種族有20種 職業也有16種 感覺蠻複雜的
這些是人物創造介面 跟wow超像 讓大家看看獸人的樣子吧 (但我覺得只是把人的身體換成動物頭 也沒尾巴 還是wow的牛牛好)




這是狐狸獸人...有點醜...









人物臉型可以做很細微的調整


遊戲畫面
整題介面與操作還有任務系統都跟wow差不多


貓族的神殿還跟魚怪結盟... 這魚跟wow裡的魚人超像


狼族領地 感覺自然多了


帥氣奔跑


在狐狸新手區的白狼 蠻漂亮的 造型比較偏寫實


摔死了


目前我才玩到7級 大致的感覺只能說跟wow非常的像 但又多了一些複雜的設定
例如多出社交系統並採用玩牌的方式來提升社交技能
製作物品還可以提升品質 去除雜質等
城鎮建築多了門... 沒錯 wow的建築都沒有門 不過Vanguard有門 要用滑鼠點開才進的去 (害我剛開始以為建築都進不去 只是擺擺樣子)
戰鬥上來說也有仇恨直之類的設計 不過我的寵物都吸不到怪就是了
雖然這遊戲跟wow很像 但似乎是為了讓大家能容易上手
至少不會讓我覺得只是抄襲wow的皮毛這樣
只是在美國都有點冷門 不知道台灣會不會推出就是了

----------


## Katsuya XII

恩~~~好棒=w=
哪天台灣有了我也要玩玩看~

操作會很複雜嗎?

----------


## 暗翼

看起來還不錯，畫面也做的還算可以，如果有免費中文版，會嘗試看看的

----------


## 老頭

沒記錯的話!這在台灣的巴哈姆特裡面被暫稱為"先鋒"
我也注意這遊戲很久了...想不到..獸人居然沒尾巴!!(大失望..虧我還下載國外的遊戲影片來看!)
雖然裡面的系統設定很複雜...不但可以在城鎮外面蓋自己的房子(每個人都蓋的話.........那電腦可能會掛點)
也可以自己做裝飾品!
在工匠的方面正如JC所說的比EQII多了焠鍊的設定!沒錯的話還可以回收!

挺複雜的!玩起來會有點搞不清楚!!不過很期待!!台灣再來代理吧!!!不要再讓爛橘子搞了!

----------


## DarkDragon

這種東西不可能會是水果帶.....不過

就算是水果 管他橘子還是榴槤 玩得到就好阿XD

(給小公司帶反而比較沒保障)

----------


## 老頭

反正都有人提出來了!
乾脆貼出來好了!
裡面有很多資料!還有圖片!
看不懂英文的可以進去看!
看不懂簡體字的那我也沒法子了!!!
<a href="http://www.teloncn.com/">大陸先鋒禮讚(應該也是暫名)的網站
</a>

----------


## xoxxox

這個遊戲我聽過 但對我來說玩到它太困難了。而且18$的錢我沒辦法給他，還不如給我的小哈買點吃的...

----------

